# Nu Way pump-er-up



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Any body got one of these?? Any good or is it rubbish, It looks like it would be nice to fill the tools off, Would it really need a longneck?? Could you fill a zooka off a standard gooseneck??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know, cazna. Right now I can't really see it being better, more useful, than a mini scaffold.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Any idea how much the cost?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I don't know, cazna. Right now I can't really see it being better, more useful, than a mini scaffold.


Hey, I was going to say that

But now cazna can have another excuse to buy another mini scaffold, One to hold him, and one for his tools.:thumbup:

That's the main thing we use the mini scaffold for, more as a table or platform to put your tools on. I wish they would make one that goes 6' high (183 cm). I know, not safe to stand on,,, but,,,,,, when doing a high garage , and your using a bench and plank set up to install the tape or something. It's nice to have the mini right beside you. that way you can lay your bazooka, roller, angle wiper, mud pan, and wiping knife on a pole at easy access height. Hope guys can in vision what I'm saying, it does speed things up, even if your using the stilts too


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Loading-Pumps/NuWay-Pump-er-Up.html

Can I answer my own question?

159.00


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems like a one use tool. Another tool to carry in the truck The mini scaffolding can be so versatile.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Try the MudHog. It's only like 1200 bucks!
http://www.all-wall.com/s.nl/sc.11/.f?search=mudhog

At least the MudHog holds something like four buckets!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love my Bil-Jaxs ..2nd tool out the truck..:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> I love my Bil-Jaxs ..2nd tool out the truck..:yes:


You're the first?:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You're the first?:thumbsup:


Radio..I'm the 3rd tool .:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Try the MudHog. It's only like 1200 bucks!
> http://www.all-wall.com/s.nl/sc.11/.f?search=mudhog
> 
> At least the MudHog holds something like four buckets!


Here's the cheaper version of the mud hog :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's the cheaper version of the mud hog :whistling2:


Nearly 1150.00 cheaper!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I don't know, cazna. Right now I can't really see it being better, more useful, than a mini scaffold.


Thats true, In way i guess, My mini scaf tends to stay in the biggest room with important stuff on it like my lunch tin and radio etc etc, Like a base for the gear, Not so much for moving about, That pump er just looks a bit easier to move about, I might get one and make an awsome u tube clip and make you all jealous :jester: Yeah that was a joke :yes:, But i do still think they look ok, I use a wooden box with wheels on it and move that about, The pump er looks better than my box.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Thats true, In way i guess, My mini scaf tends to stay in the biggest room with important stuff on it like my lunch tin and radio etc etc, Like a base for the gear, Not so much for moving about, That pump er just looks a bit easier to move about,


Maybe get another mini scaffold, maybe even an aluminum one, and it could be your mobile mini. 



2buckcanuck said:


> I wish they would make one that goes 6' high (183 cm). I know, not safe to stand on,,, but,,,,,, when doing a high garage , and your using a bench and plank set up to install the tape or something.


One of 2 minis I have, that comes in handy on occasion. I/we've used the top setting at times to stand on. It's working platform is about 30% larger than other minis, and the bottom leg attachment outrigger design makes it stable enough: http://www.falconladder.com/product/view/18/101


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe get another mini scaffold, maybe even an aluminum one, and it could be your mobile mini. http://


Im the only one that likes the look of the pump-er, I dont want to move a bigger scaff about, I see it like a paint tray, You move that along with with and keep it close as you need to save on walking, I could just scoot that pump-er about easy as from room to room but the mini scaff would just sit in the hallway couse i couldnt be bothered getting it through doors, You could easy box or mudrun with a pump-er in the room, Not so with a mini scaff, Yeah im gonna get one, I will have one and you all wont so huh :thumbup: Not that i think you all give a ..... :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im the only one that likes the look of the pump-er, I dont want to move a bigger scaff about, I see it like a paint tray, You move that along with with and keep it close as you need to save on walking, I could just scoot that pump-er about easy as from room to room but the mini scaff would just sit in the hallway couse i couldnt be bothered getting it through doors, You could easy box or mudrun with a pump-er in the room, Not so with a mini scaff, Yeah im gonna get one, I will have one and you all wont so huh :thumbup: Not that i think you all give a ..... :jester:


Why don't you just buy a bar stool with wheels on it

Your a kiwi, I'm sure your can find a bar stool


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

*Pump er up cart*

I purchased mine 2 weeks ago here http://www.drywalltoolsplus.co/nuway-pump-er-up-en.html

All has none from link and when I recieved put together used it on several jobs already and my guys love this thing, you really need the longer gooseneck for taper I tried without and used a normal one forget it. But even if you just roll around and fill boxes or nail spotters or hawk guys would love this thing as well.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I was going to get one but all wall stopped selling them so that was the end of that idea.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey, I was going to say that
> 
> But now cazna can have another excuse to buy another mini scaffold, One to hold him, and one for his tools.:thumbup:
> 
> That's the main thing we use the mini scaffold for, more as a table or platform to put your tools on. I wish they would make one that goes 6' high (183 cm). I know, not safe to stand on,,, but,,,,,, when doing a high garage , and your using a bench and plank set up to install the tape or something. It's nice to have the mini right beside you. that way you can lay your bazooka, roller, angle wiper, mud pan, and wiping knife on a pole at easy access height. Hope guys can in vision what I'm saying, it does speed things up, even if your using the stilts too


http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=9692&categoryID=248 I want one too..


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice find Moore, 6' footers are common out here as well.


----------

